# Falcon Speciality --new operation.



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Falcon Speciality have introduced a new string to their bow, "Falcon Micro". They are doing a selection of their offerings as an online purchase in 5kg lots and sent 'next day service' for (UK) £6.42 /10kg, with each 10kg thereafter costing an additional £3.80 . Click the links for overseas costs.

Explore!

https://www.falcon-micro.com/coffee


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks @Batian

Good to see a new entrant in the green beans space. Range looks good, but per kg price is pretty high considering 5kg min batch size. Others are doing similar per kg price and allow 1kg min order size. SBR and Pennine.

I would be super interested if 25% lower in price or same price for 1kg batch size.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I think the price difference is reflected in the bean quality, at least based on my experience from having had green from Falcon (in bulk) and small volumes from others.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

5kg for home roasters is pretty ideal really. 1kg to develop a profile and another 4kg to drink over a couple of months. You'd only get about 4-4.25kg roasted out of it, 3-3.25kg if you spend a couple of roasts on a gene or similar developing profiles and cupping. Not sure how much it suits the target "micro roastery". I guess they could be special guest coffees sold almost not for profit.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

https://www.falcon-micro.com/coffee/p/guatemala-red-de-mujeres-washed-organic
https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/10kg-guatemala-red-de-mujeres-2018

same coffee, same (ish) price. 5kg price vs 1kg price.

Same applies to the Honduras with Pennine, same coffee same (ish) price.

https://www.falcon-micro.com/coffee/p/honduras-miguel-angel-paz-washed-organic
https://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/collections/green-coffee/products/honduras-arabica-green-coffee-beans-1kg?variant=32185614922


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Mpbradford said:


> Thanks @Batian
> 
> I would be super interested if 25% lower in price or same price for 1kg batch size.


 I am sure you would! But they do have to make a living.

When you put it in perspective, they deal in hundreds of bags a year and only handle the paperwork.

It has to be cost effective for them to split it down. It has to be transported from their warehouse, stored, handled packaged and still do the paperwork.

Buy small and expect to pay bigger.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Did see the email, but not looked at it yet. Does anyone know the cost of 60kg of the same coffee. Just curious of the price difference. Calculating the price / gram, and then multiplying by the amount of coffee for roasting it does come out quite expensive for a selling point of view.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Yep the Red de Mujeres is 6.32/kg...


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Not a bad business - buy 60kg at that price and mark up almost 100% for putting it in 5kg bags..... I might start up with more reasonable conditions.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Maybe it's time for a Coffeeforums Collective...


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Or maybe Falcon read the thread and think about typical distribution margins for repacked goods. 11% for commodity, 25% for speciality.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Mpbradford said:


> Not a bad business - buy 60kg at that price and mark up almost 100% for putting it in 5kg bags..... I might start up with more reasonable conditions.


 Good luck with that one, I hope you can make a go of it.

I think you will find that there is a lot more work and cost involved than you think! It looks as if Falcon have streamlined the job. One size and therefore one size packaging. Packaging that is stout enough for coffee which must also be kept dry, does not come cheap.

Check out carriage costs for your 60kgs. The price of insuring against loss or damage for the carriage of coffee is high. Several of the couriers will not insure. That applies inwards and outwards.

Also, the contract between the seller and the warehouse ends when you buy the coffee. You may find there are charges to you from the warehouse, and a whole host of other things that soon eat into that 100% not least---- tax !

You may then find its not such a bad deal for 5kg lots after all.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Be interesting to look at margins. The gentlemen I bought my coffee bags from used to sell 2kg bags, but sealed them just in clear bags.I think Falcon are supplying in hessian bags, which has an extra cost. 5kgs is not a bad weight, but if you can purchase a large stock from wholesalers, I know Nordic Approach did, do they offer free delivery? Would keep costs down.


----------

